
Ask HN: Should Torvalds and RMS start an open source CPU factory? - JoelJacobson
Given the recent trust issues with Intel, perhaps it’s time for two of the most trusted persons in technology to join forces and together raise the money and competence necessary to create a processor factory built from scratch using open sourced hardware and software components?
======
gus_massa
They have very different definition of free and open, so it's impossible that
they agree. For example:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU/Linux_naming_controversy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU/Linux_naming_controversy)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tivoization)

